# Missing a day of BMQ?



## Godwinlee (28 Oct 2013)

Hi all, i'm staring my Reserve BMQ soon and I realized I had a conflict with a New York trip I had booked for school. Would it be possible to miss a day or two of BMQ if I talk to my higher ups? Or would I be removed from the course if I do?


----------



## Mudshuvel (28 Oct 2013)

It varies by Unit. Talk to them and tell them the situation. Maybe you may be moved to another course or maybe you may continue. Unfortunately only your Unit's CO will have the answers.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Oct 2013)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> It varies by Unit. Talk to them and tell them the situation. Maybe you may be moved to another course or maybe you may continue. Unfortunately only your Unit's CO will have the answers.



Actually, it is the Crse Staff.  It will be a decision made by the Crse Officer on advice from the Battle School Comdt and Standards.  They may make a decision that will place the onus on the person's unit to make up any missed training, at the unit on unit time, and document it for the Battle School's approval, allowing the candidate to remain on crse.


----------



## Godwinlee (28 Oct 2013)

Oh okay thank you I see. I was just worried if it was a big no-no to miss a day or two. I'll work extra hard to have a good rep with my instructors so that they'll trust me to make up for lost training.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Oct 2013)

Keep both your Crse Staff and your Unit informed on everything that may affect your training.


----------



## Mudshuvel (28 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the clarification George.


----------

